# H} Various W} Loads



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ok im doing a massive trade out so i can get on with my main projects.

Here is the beginning of the stuff im trading:

*40K:*

*Space Marines:*

Forgefather Vulkan He'stan (primed)

AoBR dreadnought

10 Man Squad of Deathwatch marines (can be used as sternguard or tactical marines. Thrown in a couple arms a back pack, shoulder pads {inquisitorial and plain} and flamer so you can switch one of the heavy bolters to a flamer.)

*Dark Eldar:*

Lelith (just been stripped)

2 boxes of wyches (6 wyches have been built including the hekatrix who is equipped with agoniser and blast pistol also primed and 2 wyches who equipped with the special weapons razorflails, shardnet and impaler)

*Chaos space marines:*

Lucius the eternal

*Fantasy:*

*Tomb Kings*

Khalida

Ltd Ed Tomb King magic cards

*Warriors of chaos*

GD 2010 Chaos Sorcerer

*Vampire Counts*

20 Crypt Ghouls

20 Dire Wolves

Mordheim Vampire

LOTR:

Mordor Sourcebook

24 Morannon Orcs

*This is what i would like:*

*40K:*

Eldar Aspect Warriors (2 boxes of Dire avengers needed badly)

Dark Eldar (1 box of the new Kabalite wariors needed badly) 

Dark Eldar battleforce (if anyone has one that they didnt want let me know)

Logan Grimnar

Wolf guard terminators

*Fantasy:*

*Skaven*

1 box of skaven stormvermin

1 Doomflayer

Ikit Claw

1 box of night runners

*Lizardmen*

1 Lizardmen Scar Veteran with Army Standard

Tiktaq'to Master Of Skies

Chakax Eternity Warden

Terradon Riders

That is it for what I would like if you have any of those please let me know if not make an offer for something in the armies i've listed in the items I would like.

*UK only please. Trades only please aswell as I haven't sorted paypal yet.*

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

